# Quorn foods - Protein quality??



## Irish Beast

My Manliness is at stake here!

Friend wanted to clear her freezer out so brought me a load of quorn stuff. Not really had it before but thought I would eat it rather than her throw it away. Anyway its not actually too bad and nutritionally its pretty good as well. Low in calories and fairly high in protein so it looks like it could be used for a cut potentially. I just wonder if the protein is decent quality. I know some people say protein is protein but Im not really clued up on nutrition enough to say either way.

I've always been of the opinion that its just rubber food but am starting to change my mind a bit. Obviously its not a meat substitute in my eyes but I am considering incorporating a bit more of it into my diet

Does anyone use this regularly? I'm assuming vegetarians do!

Any input would be good


----------



## Buffout

Irish Beast said:


> My Manliness is at stake here!
> 
> Friend wanted to clear her freezer out so brought me a load of quorn stuff. Not really had it before but thought I would eat it rather than her throw it away. Anyway its not actually too bad and nutritionally its pretty good as well. Low in calories and fairly high in protein so it looks like it could be used for a cut potentially. I just wonder if the protein is decent quality. I know some people say protein is protein but Im not really clued up on nutrition enough to say either way.
> 
> I've always been of the opinion that its just rubber food but am starting to change my mind a bit. Obviously its not a meat substitute in my eyes but I am considering incorporating a bit more of it into my diet
> 
> Does anyone use this regularly? I'm assuming vegetarians do!
> 
> Any input would be good


Great question, would like to know too.


----------



## Sambuca

I eat loads of Quorn it's ok.

Not sure if it's amazing and I am far from a size to indicate it is.

But it's good and low fat


----------



## marknorthumbria

id guess it would be missing all the meat amino acids rendering the protein useless? could be wrong


----------



## PaulB

http://www.mycoprotein.org/assets/ALFT_V2_2.pdf


----------



## Irish Beast

Good link that

The nutritional characteristics of mycoprotein have been found to deliver a unique combination of

health benefits, showing that while 'vegetable' in origin, mycoprotein contains all nine essential

amino acids and so falls into the category of being a source of first class protein, comparable with

other protein sources such as meat and fish.


----------



## Blinkey

Quorn, although essentially a sort of mushroom is made with egg white. So it will contain a complete protein.

It is product that came from Leicester uni, it was originally made as a food source that could supply the third world with a cheap and nutritious food source,


----------



## -aurora

I eat quorn alot when cutting, i find the quorn chicken fillets a good alternative to normal fillets as they are less calories and still full of protien. Only thing is the stuff is expensive. Its alot handier cooking it too only takes a couple of mins on the foreman.


----------



## k3z

My dad was told to substitute red meat for this stuff due to cholestorol, so i have it regularly.

Think its great stuff myself


----------



## musclekick

i love quorn!!

i have taken red meat completely out of my diet


----------



## 1010AD

musclekick said:


> i love quorn!!
> 
> i have taken red meat completely out of my diet


I thought you was going to start your post off with - we didn't need to know that it was a friends freezer and she's clearing it out, wtf man!!?? are you dizzy blud :laugh: :lol:


----------



## musclekick

lol i notice you negged me 1010ad but no worries, i dont take things to heart,

and no of course not, the fridge freezer story is totally relevant in this case haha!! lol


----------



## mark_star

found this

The nutritional characteristics of mycoprotein have been found to deliver a unique combination of

health benefits, showing that while 'vegetable' in origin, mycoprotein contains all nine essential

amino acids and so falls into the category of being a source of first class protein, comparable with

other protein sources such as meat and fish. However, unlike meat proteins, mycoprotein is free

from cholesterol, is low in fat and saturates and contains no trans fats. It also possesses a unique

fibre, comprising about 25 per cent of its dry weight, composed mainly of polymeric n-acetyl

glucosamine (chitin) and beta 1-3 and 1-6 glucans. Studies suggest that mycoprotein helps

maintain normal blood cholesterol levels and can possibly even lower LDL cholesterol levels.


----------

